# I'm being examined before Presbytery tomorrow



## Romans922 (Aug 4, 2008)

Please pray for me as I will be examined for ordination before presbytery tomorrow (Tuesday, August 5th). Thank you.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Aug 4, 2008)

"Thy will be done..."


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## rescuedbyLove (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Augusta (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 4, 2008)

May you be blessed with presence of mind, clarity of thought, and a good retentive memory in the face of questions designed to test you and prove your worth not trick you and trip you up.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Aug 4, 2008)

I join in with everyone else. May God give you the quietness in your heart that you need to be ready to answer for the truth and serve His church.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 4, 2008)

Isaiah 26:3
3 You keep him in perfect peace
whose mind is stayed on you,
because he trusts in you.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 4, 2008)

What exams do you have? I have Church history and an exegesis of Psalm 2 on Aug.22.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Grymir (Aug 4, 2008)

Praying for you! Give'em the truth, without compromise and with clarity!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Romans922 (Aug 4, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> What exams do you have? I have Church history and an exegesis of Psalm 2 on Aug.22.



I have all of them! Views, Theology, English Bible, Book of Church Order, Church History, and Sacraments. And I have to preach.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 4, 2008)

God be with you, Andrew.


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 5, 2008)

I passed! Praise God! 

Maybe I need to change my signature now.


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats! Make Jim cook a good roast for you!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 5, 2008)

God bless you! Congrats for this special achievement. Now the real work begins . . . shepherding His flock.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 5, 2008)

I am grateful for your gifts Andrew. I bet your wife is proud of you also. 

Be Encouraged brother.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats, Andrew. So when's your actual ordination? This Sunday?


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 5, 2008)

August 24th. You might know one of my commissioners who will be preaching the sermon: Guy Waters.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 5, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> I passed! Praise God!
> 
> Maybe I need to change my signature now.



Well done, Andrew. God be praised!


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bygracealone said:


> Congrats Andrew! That's exciting news brother.
> 
> Not to be overly technical , but I believe that makes you a teaching elder elect, unless they've already ordained you by the laying on of hands...
> 
> Gotta leave something more to look forward to, right?



This is true, but I don't think i will have internet for awhile because I'm moving. Sorry i got ahead of myself.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Curt (Aug 6, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> Bygracealone said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Andrew! That's exciting news brother.
> ...



When I passed my ordination exam in the RPC,ES, I was considered an "ordinand" until my ordination. That WAS in another century, of course.

Congratulations.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 6, 2008)

Congratulations!! Dena is almost a Pastor's wife.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 6, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> I passed! Praise God!
> 
> Maybe I need to change my signature now.




Praise God, and congratulations!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Aug 6, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> I passed! Praise God!
> 
> Maybe I need to change my signature now.



Congratulations! Praise God!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 6, 2008)

Woo-hoo! Congrats!


----------

